# Grilled Cheese sandwich served with Tomato soup, Why?



## Aneeda72 (Mar 10, 2021)

After World War II schools started serving grilled cheese sandwiches with tomato soup.  They used Kraft processed cheese as it kept well and was cheap.  They served the sandwich with canned tomato soup to add vitamin C to the lunch, and keep the lunch cheap.

I make my grilled cheese sandwiches with Kraft processed cheese.  I spread Mayo on the inside of the bread, then cheese, and some times I add a slice tomato or a slice of pear.  Then I spread Mayo on the outside of the bread and put it in the frying pan; the Mayo melts the cheese perfectly without burning the bread like butter does.

I do not eat soup with my sandwich.  How do you make your grilled cheese sandwiches?  Do you eat tomato soup with them?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm a big fan of grilled or toasted cheese sandwiches.

I usually make them with white American cheese.  I don't know why but I've never been a fan of yellow cheese.

I like to give the buttered bread a good sprinkle of garlic powder before I put the sandwich into the frying pan.  I also like grilled ham and cheese or tuna melts with a slice or two of crisp bacon.

I don't eat the traditional Campbell's tomato soup these days because of the carbs in the thickeners.  Sometimes I heat up V-8 juice and add a pat of butter or a splash of heavy cream.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2021)

I do not like Kraft's cheeses. I buy cheese from a local dairy farm outlet here. I use their butter on the outside of the bread, and my favorite bread is a white roundloaf I get at the bakery in a small market near me but I forget what the bread is called - Sheepherder's I think. I like thin tomato slices in my grilled cheese sandwhich, and occasionally a pile of bacon as well.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

I like grilled cheese sandwiches ... I like tomato soup.  Sometimes together,   but usually not so much anymore.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I do not like Kraft's cheeses. I buy cheese from a local dairy farm outlet here. I use their butter on the outside of the bread, and my favorite bread is a white roundloaf I get at the bakery in a small market near me but I forget what the bread is called - Sheepherder's I think. I like thin tomato slices in my grilled cheese sandwhich, and occasionally a pile of bacon as well.


Oh...and it's always cheddar, and tomato soup is _perfect_ w/grilled cheese sands.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 10, 2021)

"Soup and sandwich, soup and sandwich, have your favorite Campbell's soup and sandwich", TV commercial.

Lyrics set to what song's music.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 10, 2021)

I enjoy a good cheddar cheese sandwich; grilled to perfection with tomato soup.   I wish I had some now!  lol


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> "Soup and sandwich, soup and sandwich, have your favorite Campbell's soup and sandwich", TV commercial.
> 
> Lyrics set to what song?


Love and Marriage - which no longer go together


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Love and Marriage - which no longer go together



You got it! Bingo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 10, 2021)

I made a huge pot of Olive Garden's copycat Chicken Gnocchi soup last evening.  It was the best one ... so far.  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Grilled cheese sammies & tomato soup just go together like PB & J.

I sometimes make myself a grilled cheese & tomato sammie or a cheese & tomato quesadilla.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

I never had grilled cheese and tomato soup together though I've seen very appetizing pictures of the combination. I figure the cheese has enough sodium. I'd use canned tomato soup if I had the combination and that would wind up being too much sodium for one meal. I make my grilled cheese with wheat bread. I put a little butter or I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray into the pan, use two slices of American cheese and cook the bread on each side until golden brown.


----------



## jujube (Mar 10, 2021)

OH, YES!  Grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup are made for each other.  I like to dip the edge of my crusts in the soup.  Yum!


----------



## Jules (Mar 10, 2021)

Mine has a slice of thin Kraft Cheese & Dijon mustard, with a minimal amount of butter.  Sometimes some slices of white onion.

His has a slice of thin Kraft Cheese & no grease of any kind on the bread.  

If I served it with tomato soup, it would be made with skim milk & dried basil.  That actually makes me want some.   It has to be Campbell’s.  Tomato soup is a childhood comfort food.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

I love a basic grilled cheese sandwich and hate tomato soup.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

*I used to eat grilled cheese sandwiches quite a bit when I was younger, but they started to taste too greasy for me and it's been years since I've had one (although I'm a big cheese lover).

I didn't have them with tomato soup...not a huge fan of soup generally, especially when it's not chunky and is just "creamy broth." My mom made it all the time with whole milk and added butter and sour cream...I ate some of it some of the time.*


----------



## Chet (Mar 10, 2021)

My mother made it and I entirely forgot about it until now. Thanks for the reminder. It'll be on the menu now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> OH, YES!  Grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup are made for each other.  I like to dip the edge of my crusts in the soup.  Yum!


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 11, 2021)

I always use Swiss cheese in my grilled cheese sandwiches.  I don't eat them with tomato soup anymore as it is too much for me these days.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 11, 2021)

Love the two together.  Only eat them in the winter months though.  They warm me up then.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 11, 2021)

I use a slice of home baked bread, spread a little Dijon or Coleman's English mustard over then a slice of ham followed by either grated Cheddar or similar full fat cheese, never processed cheese, a slice of tomato with some salt and pepper then the second slice of bread and grill them in the panini grill.

If I do them in the oven the grated cheese goes over the ham and tomato and no second slice of bread

That's enough for me without soup.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 11, 2021)

my grilled cheese sandwich is yellow cheese with a slice of tomatoe sprinkled with oregano and grilled on my george forman


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

Grilled cheese sandwich served with tomato soup, why?

Same reason meat and potato dishes are so popular, because they go hand-in-hand, compliment each other, and make for a tasty meal.

When I make grilled cheese sandwiches I use old cheddar. Yum!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom & Chee | Handcrafted Melts, Homemade Soups, Fresh Salads (tomandchee.com)


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2021)

Cuz my mother told me that’s the way to have it...So there!!!


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 13, 2021)

I usually use Kraft Velveeta (cheese like substance); its what mom used...
Often I will include a fried egg (over hard/broken non runny yoke) or heated ham as a part of the sandwich...
Never soup.
...occasionally tomato and bacon.

Enjoy!


----------

